# Know any Reformed Churches in Nashville Tennessee???



## Matthew1344 (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone know any reformed churches in Nashville, Smyrna, LaVergne, Murfreesboro, Lebanon area?

A church that is missional.
A church that is doctrinal.
A church that believes in the sufficiency of scripture. 
A church that serves their community. 
A church that practices church discipline. 
A church that does evangelism in the community.


----------



## Edward (Jul 9, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> Does anyone know any reformed churches in Nashville, Smyrna, LaVergne, Murfreesboro, Lebanon area?



What is your definition of 'reformed'? TR? BR? EP? American or Historical Westminster?


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 9, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> A church that is missional.



What does that mean?


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jul 9, 2014)

I am new into reformed doctrine. I do not know what TR BR EP mean? and I did not know there was 2 different Westminsters. 

I am sorry. Thanks for your patience! I guess i mean holds to the doctrines of grace. Trust that the gospel compels men and not gimmicks, jokes, cokes, or some other carnal means.


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jul 9, 2014)

Romans922 said:


> Matthew1344 said:
> 
> 
> > A church that is missional.
> ...



That means they love making God known among the nations and in their local community. They are outgoing with the gospel. Sending or working on sending missionaries/church planters to different cities in America and/or across the globe. I would love if they did open air or door to door evangelism in the community. 

And I would like their mission strategy to be simple:
Share the gospel and preach the word. Intercede for men. Pray for the Holy Spirit to convert men by applying to them what Jesus bought for them on Calvary.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2014)

https://maps.google.ca/maps?rlz=1RM...A&sa=X&ei=8E69U_GQLY2RyATriYLYAg&ved=0CDsQtwM


----------



## Brandt (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm partial to Cornerstone Presbyterian (Cornerstone Presbyterian Church). My cousin-in-law (Nate Shurden) is it's pastor.


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jul 9, 2014)

Great thanks! are all Presbyterians infant baptism? sorry for the question if it is silly, like i said earlier, i am new to reformed doctrine and i am just trying to figure things out.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes, all Presbyterians baptize the children of believers, but you don't have to agree with that practice to attend or, in the majority of cases these days, to become a member. Some of the more accomodating will not even make a big deal of it if a member decides not to have their kids baptized. Others will be quite insistent.

Nashville has many excellent options when it come to Presbyterian churches. I suggest you look at the PCA map Kevin linked to, check out the church websites, and find one that fits the sort of church you have in mind. You know what you're looking for.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 9, 2014)

Brandt's recommendation is good. I went to seminary with Nate. He is a good man and a good preacher.


----------



## Edward (Jul 9, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> I do not know what TR BR EP mean? and I did not know there was 2 different Westminsters.



TR - totally reformed or truly reformed - strict subscriptionists. Since a number of folks (including moderators and administrators) are TR, I'll limit my definition to that. 

BR - broadly reformed. A mix of reformed and evangelical. Mainstream PCA would fall in this group (with some notable TR exceptions), as well as a good chunk of the OPC.

EP - exclusive psalmology. Sings only the psalms (generally, but not always, non-instrumental as well). Won't sing hymns or even other songs that are scriptures set to music. 

There are several differences between the original Westminster Confession and the American version; the most notable are the removal of the requirement that the pope be affirmed as the antichrist and the sections dealing with the relations with the civil magistrate.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Jul 9, 2014)

Try Covenant Presbyterian in Nashville


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jul 10, 2014)

I perfer to go to a baptist church. Why are there more Presbyterian reformed than baptist? is it rare to have a baptist reformed?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jul 10, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> I perfer to go to a baptist church. Why are there more Presbyterian reformed than baptist? is it rare to have a baptist reformed?



The temptation to say "because baptists aren't reformed" is getting the better of me. For a more moderate answer, the baptist tradition did not really grow out of the reformed tradition or alternatively there was two major strains of the baptist tradition (one being the General Baptists who were not Calvinists and the Particular Baptists who were). However for at least the last 150 years or so many general baptists and particular baptists have not had much of a problem being in the same associations of each other and many baptist churches have not had confessions leading to churches where both general and particular baptists were members. The Presbyterian churches (and continental reformed) were founded out of the Calvinistic branch of the reformation and for the most part any Presbyterian or Continental church that has rejected their reformed heritage has also rejected their Christian heritage (here's looking at you PCUSA).


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jul 10, 2014)

Unoriginalname said:


> Matthew1344 said:
> 
> 
> > I perfer to go to a baptist church. Why are there more Presbyterian reformed than baptist? is it rare to have a baptist reformed?
> ...



im sorry if i sound naive but aren't churches like John Macauthurs, Steve Lawsons, Ligon Duncan, Alistair Begg, and maybe others like these reformed? I would call them reformed. Sorry if this is a bad question. I listen to them and i hear them believe in true regeneration and conversion, true doctrines of grace and assurance, the supremacy of Christ, and sufficiency of the bible in evangelism and feeding sheep. What do you think?


----------



## Brandt (Jul 10, 2014)

Every one of those men are great reformed preachers. John MacArthur is non-denominational, Steve Lawsons is Southern Baptist (and reformed), Ligon Duncan is Presbyterian (PCA), and Alistair Begg is Baptist? I think. Begg is actually one of my favorite preachers. Just so that you know, the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) is much different than the PCUSA that has been in the news lately. The PCA sticks to Scripture, so you probably could not go wrong with attending a PCA church, as well as other conservative Presbyterian denominations (such as OPC, ARP), but you definitely could not go wrong with attending a reformed Baptist church as well, or a reformed non-denominational church. I just don't know of any in Nashville, but I am sure there are some. Maybe somebody else will know?


----------



## Brandt (Jul 10, 2014)

By the way, I am sure nobody here minds you asking questions like that. We're glad to know that you are newly reformed, and willing to help in whatever way that we can.


----------



## nasa30 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is a Reformed Baptist that I have attended one time when I was in town that I would recommend from that visit.

Reformed Baptist Church Of Nashville
P.O. Box 824
Madison, TN 37115
Phone: (615) 860-0122
Church confession: 2nd London Baptist Confession (1689)
Contact: Stephen Gambill, Pastor

http://www.rbcnashville.org/


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 10, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew1344 said:
> ...



While almost everyone on the board would agree with your second last sentence, not as many would answer affirmatively to the question that precedes it. For there is more meaning packed within the term Reformed than the Calvinistic doctrine of salvation (the preaching of which has caused the Baptists you mention to be labelled as "reformed"). 

Those churches and pastors that may properly be called Reformed believe and embrace an entire system of doctrine found in the Westminster Confession / 3 Forms of Unity which covers among other issues, the presbyterial view of church government, infant baptism, exclusive psalm singing and more. See the Westminster Confession for details as that is the Reformed confession most widespread in the US. 

There are some Reformed Baptist churches who follow the London Baptist Confession of 1689, but such are relatively thin on the ground.


----------

